# Portuguese keyboard characters



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably been done already,but here is how to use Portuguese characters with a [non] Portuguese keyboard.
<HERE>


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for this Dennis. With a name liike Siobh*á*n it will really come in handy.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey just had a quick look at the website and I like the way they lay the whole language out :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Well done, Dennis, thank you! :clap2:


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hey just had a quick look at the website and I like the way they lay the whole language out :clap2::clap2:


I`m using this site along with others to learn Portuguese.
Pronunciation is made easier to understand (for me).
Listen to the alphabet.......<HERE> scroll down to the video.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The first thing that should be taught when learning a new language is the LETTER (alphanet) sounds. They are so different in many languages. Sweden even has 3 extra after Z!!

Would be good Dennis if you could also pop on the other sites you are using.


----------

